# Gamo Big Cat 1200?



## Jr. Squirller (Nov 15, 2009)

do you think the gamo big cat is a good gun. I have gotten one squirrel with it already after only having it since christmas.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

It's what you think about it that counts. :rock:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

It is such a junk I won't take it for free...


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

It would be better than nothing. Before I knew anything about airguns I considered buying it. Now it would have to be under $50 for me to consider it, and that would only be so I could modify it to try to get something worth shooting.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Jr. ,,,,I see by your other thread you're only 12...so like I said *it's what you think about it that's important.*
I wud have been tickled pink to have had a Gamo Big Cat when I was 12.


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

My Ruger is one of the least expensice highest quality guns out there.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

redroush00 said:


> My Ruger is one of the least expensice highest quality guns out there.


Since you ain't 12, the only thing I have to say is* baloney*!


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jr. Squirller said:


> do you think the gamo big cat is a good gun. I have gotten one squirrel with it already after only having it since christmas.


Jr.,

I own a Big Cat and I must say it is okay. It need a new trigger and I still need to find the right pellet. However, an apt observation has been made on this thread, it is your perspective that counts the most. The Big Cat is not a horrible gun, but it is not the best either.

My 8 year old loves firing the gun because he can cock the gun himself and it is light enough to handle with ease. He is not allowed to use the gun unless I am with him, of course.

At 12 years old, I would say go for it! Perhaps your parents can purchase the GRT III trigger and find the right pellet. Get a pellet trap and have some great fun!


----------

